# Desert con (alpha)



## kamperkiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Just brain storming here so I figured I'd ask...

So the idea is to make a con in the middle of the New Mexico Desert. the whole thing is a middle of nowhere (like 5 miles form everything) Completely Green or as green as possible fur convention for about 3 days and 2 nights. 

Where Shops (local, personal and Food) will be in either tents or special cargo containers with AC. at night will basically be a rave out in the middle of the stars. music by local and visiting (fur and non fur) bands ranging from Techno to rap, rock or anything we can get.

The price would most likely be high at first do to A new concept and B Not many people showing up do to lack of not knowing about it. 

The location will most likely be old farm or completely dead land. In the Plaines of Moriaty or that area.

Rooms will be cheap like $25 a night or lower (need pricing) and almost Free Bring your own tent pay for parking.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 15, 2009)

This sure sounds like a good plan, but it's going to require a HUGE initial investment. Think about all the tents you'd need to buy, let alone AC units for every one of those tents and sound equipment for the rave and the other panels.

Also, you need to get a location chosen. "Middle of the desert" might sound like a good idea at first, but remember that you need to get the proper permits to put on an event.


----------



## kamperkiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> This sure sounds like a good plan, but it's going to require a HUGE initial investment. Think about all the tents you'd need to buy, let alone AC units for every one of those tents and sound equipment for the rave and the other panels.
> 
> Also, you need to get a location chosen. "Middle of the desert" might sound like a good idea at first, but remember that you need to get the proper permits to put on an event.



lol yeah this is still in the not even planning stages but I'm still going to do some leg work to check. the Permits require a business license (the same as a pan handler) a location Sure some farm land can be found. We also have places selling 80 acres of land for about $500 an acre or $1000 per acre cut from the lot. The land can not be used for anything and the water is toxic do to much lye so it's cheap. The Water cans are Kind of cheap to rent as long as no questions are asked. not to mention Bottled water will be served.

The Idea is to use the Huge Swamp coolers (Works well out here) and Good old "Dryer style hose" into "remolded" 30' X (30' or 60') basically like the military/ red cross tents. With 10' X 10' rooms and a 10' hall connecting them. The tents will be "cheap" as they will be Surplus Army and Red cross tents.

By being green much if not all the solar gear will be cheap. my state has "incentives" for that. 

The sound gear could be supplied or contracted from the city. 

Port-a-potties and other gear will cost a lot but that's what a business lone and entrance fees will be for as well as other things should cover. Liquor is going to be an issue unless I can get a bar to Supply. My state no longer gives out Licenses only moves them from 1 vender to another. 

The Company said that 40x20 Business cans Pre Wired are 2.8K each to buy and 200 a week to rent so the retail area is simple.

I have a CDL driver and truck rental is also cheap. (U-Haul.... Really $300 a day)

And permits are kind of easy.


----------

